
Foot-powered washing machine made from recycled materials costs just $4 - Mudit
http://www.ecochunk.com/1146/2012/07/19/foot-powered-washing-machine-made-from-recycled-materials-costs-just-4/
======
roymabookie
This is amazing. Sell them for £15 to western festival goes and use the left
over money to make more to send free to developing countries.

Make a version that compacts a bit more and you could sell them to travellers
to.

------
tulrin
How is this a new invention? We were doing this on camping trips 20 years ago.

